# eMedical



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have done my medicals last year and I never checked the emedical client website again: hhttps://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

I have just checked now and there is nothing there. Is it supposed to show the exams I have done and completed?

I have applied for a partner visa in paper and have done the medicals in november.

Thank you


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Can you still generate the e-medical referral letter?

For me, if I re-generate this letter now that I have completed the e-medical, it now contains the photo that was taken at my medical plus a list of completed exams, as well as the date the medical was submitted to DIPB.

The website itself contains no new information - it all looks exactly the same as before the medical exam.


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

rheia said:


> Can you still generate the e-medical referral letter?
> 
> For me, if I re-generate this letter now that I have completed the e-medical, it now contains the photo that was taken at my medical plus a list of completed exams, as well as the date the medical was submitted to DIPB.
> 
> The website itself contains no new information - it all looks exactly the same as before the medical exam.


Hi rheia,

Thank you for your reply.

No, when I click on print referral letter nothing happens


----------



## Bunsen87 (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to re-open an older thread, but my fiancee is having the same issue when logging in to check his e-medical account.. There is an option to 'Print Information Sheet' which just opens to his original referral letter. 

He completed his medicals last month and I am pretty sure the place he went to does the e-medical.. so is it safe to assume the medical results have not yet been processed?


----------

